# Is there any use for the USB port?



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

Is there any way to copy off the recorded programs?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The USB port isn't used for anything on the 921.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The USB port isn't used for anything on the 921.


Mark, do you think it will ever be activated for say digital camera use?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think that with the 721 if you hooked up a keyboard to it, you could type in names in the search field. Not sure if that works with the 921.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps you could use it as an I-Pod battery charger.

Ohhh, here's one - a Fish Tank....

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=USB-AQUA&cpc=SCH


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not with the 921. Maybe with the 942.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I couldn't get the keyboard working on the 921. Nor a mouse, although it was powered.


----------



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

Since we've established that it's powered, the fish tank deal should work. Sweet.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Gawd. Some people are easily amused if they can be satisfied by a fish tank instead of what was should be there. 

I'd still like to know what possible reason they could've had for dropping this insanely simple feature (USB keyboard). 

Oh - one other note - how smart is it to have a can of water sitting on your 921?
I'd put it somewhere else.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Better watch it, Charlie might decide to charge you 4.99/month for that feature to be turned on.

The Fish Tank enable fee...:lol:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

invaliduser88 said:


> Better watch it, Charlie might decide to charge you 4.99/month for that feature to be turned on.
> 
> The Fish Tank enable fee...:lol:


smells fishy to me


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

History over the past 12+ months tells us that when Eldon fixes (or turns on) something, at least 2 other things get broken. A working fish tank is not worth having OTA recordings no longer working, or no HD anymore - and with these hacks making the code changes it certainly is possible.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> Better watch it, Charlie might decide to charge you 4.99/month for that feature to be turned on.
> 
> The Fish Tank enable fee...:lol:


And that's PER fish tank, by the way.


----------



## ralterd (Dec 11, 2004)

Bradtothebone said:


> And that's PER fish tank, by the way.


Misinformation. No extra fee per fish tank, but you MUST subscribe to the locals for it to work.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

MUST subscribe to HD pack of course


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)




----------

